# Is it wrong to have a foot fetish?



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

I've had one since I was kid. Theres just something sexy about womens feet. Am I weird?


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Yes, yes you are.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

To use the worn down cliche ,what ever floats your boat man,but yes it is immensley weird.

Would this foot even do the job?










The big toe nail looks weidly like a slug or something. *gets sick *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yes it's weird. seek help.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

you can use my feet anytime you like _darling_


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lostfap said:


> you can use my feet anytime you like _darling_


only you were like this sweetie


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

This thread title gets abbreviated to "Is it wrong to have a foot..." on the main page. Though it would say "Is it wrong to have a foot _growing out of your ass?"_ when I clicked it. I'm slightly disappointed about this.

And yeah, that's a pretty disgusting fetish. I wouldn't say it makes you wierd though considering a lot of people like feet apparently. One of them wrote and directed _Pulp Fiction_.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> only you were like this sweetie


well it's true, I don't look quite as good in pink *giggle* but I do have a pair of eyes that would put her to shame.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lostfap said:


> well it's true, I don't look quite as good in pink *giggle* but I do have a pair of eyes that would put her to shame.


would you say you have bedroom eyes like Evangeline Lilly?


it is a common fetish but its still makes you strange imo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Do you get hard over nail polish?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> would you say you have bedroom eyes like Evangeline Lilly?
> 
> 
> it is a common fetish but its still makes you strange imo.


bedroom eyes with serial killer intensity.

and it's common, but yeah I mean it's not like it's the end of the world and there's not a whole lot you can do about it I guess, personally licking toes and all that wouldn't do it for me but it's not like you're doing anyone any harm.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Kizza said:


> Do you get hard over nail polish?


No I actually don't like it when they have nail polish. I like French pedicures tho.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

No, not at all.

You see as far as a fetish goes, this one is common & above all totally harmless (unless you like trample, but that's another story)

Worked on a Docu a couple of years ago about extreme fetishes, feet are nothing, NOTHING compaired to some of the weird shit out there.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

No. In fact, you're pretty fucking normal as far as fetishes go. Foot fetishes are pretty common fetishes and are incredibly tame compared to some of the more kinkier ones.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I would like to make a joke somewhere, but when you know about things like scat and ball busting and almost everything else Germans a foot fetish is very normal and harmless. Just find a woman who is cool with that, my girl would be down if I had a foot fetish. Lucky for guys like us we only have foot and Hitler fetishes.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Not really. Whatever floats your boat. I'm not a fan of feet because I find them gross but you're entitled to like whatever you want.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> One of them wrote and directed _Pulp Fiction_.


Knowing this makes you watch his films very, very differently. Especially Jackie Brown. You can make a drinking game out of the close-ups of Pam Grier's feet.

Anyway, the fetish isn't so weird, and everybody has one. Mine is for cheerleaders. Just one small reason why this is the best show on television:










I used to hate Ashley Tisdale. Then they teamed her with Aly Michalka and a cheerleading uniform. I'd love to be the meat in that sandwich.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I thought me farting while wanking was weird..


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Nah, feets are kewt man.

They're one of the most sensitive parts of the human body so it's pretty normal.

What's is it you like about them OP? Ticklyness? Wigglyness of toes?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

So...

Does this do it for you?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Bubbly feet?


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Morally? I guess not, no. As long as you don't stab somebody in the foot and fuck it I'm sure you're good. Just be happy bro.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ofcourse not, you are a perfectly normal freak person.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> I wouldn't say it makes you wierd though considering a lot of people like feet apparently. One of them wrote and directed _Pulp Fiction_.


Not the greatest example considering Tarantino IS a weirdo. 

And yes, you're a whackjob for having a foot fetish. Do you want to suck a verruca? Do you sniff your sister's sock drawer? Do you stalk the customers at Foot Locker?


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

OP I have to ask you this question. Where do your eyes first avert when you see a lady? Like "oh nothing sexier than a woman in sandals, oh boy." Does seeing a lady in high heels turn you on?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Its not uncommon but its still weird as hell... I mean come on - its a FOOT. How is a FOOT sexy?


----------



## raiden2 (Oct 11, 2010)

No, there isn't anything wrong with it. It's like saying that there's something wrong with being gay.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I have an elbow fetish.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

No man. If it gets you off it gets you off I guess. I think in a way all men have a foot fetish even if some are more open and extreme and whacky about it than others. What guy wouldn't suck a womans toes as foreplay or thinks about it when she's in front of him is probably gay.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Don't find it that weird to be honest, something to do with your brain, your "sex drive" as it was is powered by the same part of the brain as your feet. I could be wrong, either way, nothing wrong with it, it's the most common fetish anyway, normal compared to some other freaky shit!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

raiden2 said:


> No, there isn't anything wrong with it. It's like saying that there's something wrong with being gay.


Pretty much. You can't really control what turns you on, whether it be feet or other guys.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Is it wrong: No.

Is it weird: Well...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why does gay come into all these conversations?

And if you knew the brain, the foot is close to the sex center of the brain!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Not really wrong, it's kinda weird though. but on a scale from 1 to scat fetishes it's like a 1.5.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Samee said:


> So...
> 
> Does this do it for you?


Nah straight up shots of the bottom of their feet never did anything the for me. I actually think its pretty weird lol.

Shots like this are pretty hot. I prefer actually seeing the girl as well but this was the best I could find.











Shirley Crabtree said:


> Nah, feets are kewt man.
> 
> They're one of the most sensitive parts of the human body so it's pretty normal.
> 
> What's is it you like about them OP? Ticklyness? Wigglyness of toes?


Im mostly into the sides of their feet, also their ankles. If they have nice ankles, its a big plus.



Jupiter said:


> OP I have to ask you this question. Where do your eyes first avert when you see a lady? Like "oh nothing sexier than a woman in sandals, oh boy." Does seeing a lady in high heels turn you on?


Well I first look at her face obviously. But after that its straight to her feet. If she has a nice face and nice feet, thats the girl for me. I like girls mostly in flip flops. High heels are kinda meh to me. It depends on the girl and the feet lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

when me and my lady get in the mood, I love kissing her feet and slowly moving up to her VAGINA!


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

gross. 

but no, its not weird. i prefer to stray away from the feet, i don't even think i've seen some of the feet of girls i've been with, never bothered to look that far down, there's nowhere to stick my dick in. 

HEY-OH!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> when me and my lady get in the mood, I love kissing her feet and slowly moving up to her VAGINA!


:lmao


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Come on dude, foot fetishes aren't even on the radar for weird...

You're aware of a country called Japan, right?


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

> Pretty much. *You can't really control what turns you on*, whether it be feet or other guys.


Technically, you could say that about peado's.
While searching for the word pedophile on google images, I found this: 










Also, how has nobody posted this guy yet:









"That's not my fault".


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Does this turn you on?










Looks boring.

But I have a sick disease too. I have a fetish for ginger gals. Probably why I'm banned from all US Wendy's.










*AHHH SKEET SKEET SKEET!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Greek_Tornado (Oct 5, 2008)

lots of people have this fetish, i thing it's a special pron category lol, but not for me, you are a weirdo man, no offense


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

No, as long as you aren't into that trample live little animals stuff. Now that's fucked, not to mention cruel.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

No, an ass fetish (female obviously) is much better to have though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's one of the more common fetishes out there, there are certainly worse or weirder ones.

I personally don't like feet.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Swag said:


> No, an ass fetish (female obviously) is much better to have though


this, ass > feet


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

to each their own as I always say


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a cheekbone fetish and I'm proud of it...


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

its177 said:


> Well I first look at her face obviously. But after that its straight to her feet. If she has a nice face and nice feet, thats the girl for me. I like girls mostly in flip flops. High heels are kinda meh to me. It depends on the girl and the feet lol.


Yes it's human to look at the face first. For male it is then heterosexual to look at the bum or breast. You asked is it wrong? Well it's weird to go from the face to the feet!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So foot fetish people enjoy the feet more than tits and ass?

This can't be the case.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

You are a horrible person.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Kizza said:


> Do you get hard over nail polish?


I have a strange phobia of nail polish. No joke. I'm scared to death of women (or men, makes things even worse), who use red nail polish. The smell alone makes me puke.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

MrMister said:


> So foot fetish people enjoy the feet more than tits and ass?
> 
> This can't be the case.


TBH id rather take a girl with no ass and no tits but nice feet rather than a girl with nice tits, nice ass, but terrible feet. If she had cankles it would be a boner killer.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

its177 said:


> TBH id rather take a girl with no ass and no tits but nice feet rather than a girl with nice tits, nice ass, but terrible feet.


you sir, are fucked in the head.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> you sir, are fucked in the head.


Well at least the girl can get implants. Theres really nothing a girl can do about fucked up feet.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's not wrong at all. I keep my distance from those fellers though. *


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

its177 said:


> Well at least the girl can get implants. Theres really nothing a girl can do about fucked up feet.


Go for a pedicure? Unless you're taking about having 6 toes or webbed feet.


----------



## Stigmatised (Sep 5, 2010)

Surgery then?

Its weird, not necessarily wrong though...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's different, but not wrong and I don't see the problem as it doesn't cause any harm. There are a lot of weird fetishes out there, but unless they cause harm (yeah there are actually people with cannibalism fetishes /barf) then I don't see the problem.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

dan_marino said:


> It's different, but not wrong and I don't see the problem as it doesn't cause any harm. There are a lot of weird fetishes out there, but unless they cause harm (yeah there are actually people with cannibalism fetishes /barf) then I don't see the problem.


I'm not going to search it myself but cannibalism? That's pretty much the most taboo thing that I can think of in our society. How does that work anyway?


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

I like chicks feet too but , only the bottom of their feet , the top half of feet don't do anything for me



Samee said:


> So...
> 
> Does this do it for you?


Actually no , not even in the slightest. Just like with boobs , asses , or faces some are attractive and some are not , her feet aren't attractive

However feet like these : 









Are attractive to me :agree:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

really? i'd say that first chick has far better feet than the 2nd but then again they don't turn me on in the slightest.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Okay, this thread just got gross.*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm not going to search it myself but cannibalism? That's pretty much the most taboo thing that I can think of in our society. How does that work anyway?


I don't know, and I'd rather not know.

Although there was some German guy who agreed to be eaten by someone else, which is how I found out about this in the first place. So I guess you find someone willing to get eaten...


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Nothing wrong with it I suppose, I don't have a foot fetish or nothing but I would prefer if the girl had good looking feet, you don't want to be fucking a girl and look down and get turned off by her ugly toes.

Tony that second girl has some of the ugliest feet I have ever seen to be honest lol.


----------



## RICH ROZE (Mar 15, 2010)

Cant fuck with a girl that has ugly feet...

and girls like their feet rubbed...you just have to not be "creepy" about it.


----------



## Twilight Eyes (Sep 5, 2010)

its177 said:


> I've had one since I was kid. Theres just something sexy about womens feet. Am I weird?


I too have had a foot fetish since I was just a wee lad. The women inquestion have to be tasty though. I wouldn't suck the toes of mingers.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Panther said:


> Does this turn you on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heath Slater just got shit scared


----------



## Twilight Eyes (Sep 5, 2010)

You like?


----------



## DestrosSecret (Dec 23, 2007)

only if its baby feet


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So you get a boner every time you see a girl's feet??

To each their own, as I always say.


----------



## AshleyNL (May 20, 2006)

Most people have something odd about them. I personally have a thing for older men. *shrugs* In my mind, a foot fetish is perfectly normal compared to some of the things which turn people on. For example: 2 girls 1 cup. *shudder* If anyone gets turned on by that, I'm sorry, but they need psychological help.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

AshleyNL said:


> Most people have something odd about them. I personally have a thing for older men. *shrugs* In my mind, a foot fetish is perfectly normal compared to some of the things which turn people on. For example: 2 girls 1 cup. *shudder* If anyone gets turned on by that, I'm sorry, but they need psychological help.


Ever watched the movie. "Salo Or The 120 Days Of Sodom"? The main characters of the movie would probably be turned on by something like that.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

I personally don't have a foot fetish or anything, but I REALLY enjoy footsies. Also I wouldn't mind kissing/rubbing a certain someones feet if she told me to do it.


----------



## AshleyNL (May 20, 2006)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Ever watched the movie. "Salo Or The 120 Days Of Sodom"? The main characters of the movie would probably be turned on by something like that.


I cannot say I have seen this...nor do I think I want to if it is at all related to that particular clip.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

AshleyNL said:


> I cannot say I have seen this...nor do I think I want to if it is at all related to that particular clip.


The movie existed 30 years before that clip. That fetish apparently has existed since Roman times and probably even before. Humanity is disgusting sometimes.


----------



## AshleyNL (May 20, 2006)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> The movie existed 30 years before that clip. That fetish apparently has existed since Roman times and probably even before. Humanity is disgusting sometimes.


That it is. And, I'm sorry, but I think others encouraging that extreme and obscure of a fetish is wrong. Someone who is aroused by that sort of thing needs help, not movies.

But, then again, in today's society, money conquers all, it seems. Some are so money-hungry, and this certainly proves that.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Do guys and chicks even have different looking feet? Seriously, they're all just smelly feet to me.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I mean it's kind of weird I guess. But compared to some of the depraved shit (sometimes literally in fact) some people are in to it seems kind of inconsequential. 

We're all a little weird, some more than others I suppose. It's whatever imo.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Honestly, even the shit-eating fetish, I don't really have a problem with. Sure it's absolutely appalling and I wanna hurl just by thinking of it, but I don't really care what some guy does in his bedroom. I only have a real problem with a fetish if someone is getting hurt or rap/ed... although I guess eating fecal matter probably isn't too healthy, but to the extant of some of the others it actually seems tame, believe it or not.


----------



## AshleyNL (May 20, 2006)

dan_marino said:


> Honestly, even the shit-eating fetish, I don't really have a problem with. Sure it's absolutely appalling and I wanna hurl just by thinking of it, but I don't really care what some guy does in his bedroom. I only have a real problem with a fetish if someone is getting hurt or rap/ed... although I guess eating fecal matter probably isn't too healthy, but to the extant of some of the others it actually seems tame, believe it or not.


As revolting as it is, the fetish itself does not bother me. It is others encouring it by making these films and whatnot I have a problem with. I personally do not think something like that should be encouraged, but to each their own I reckon.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Tony777 said:


> I like chicks feet too but , only the bottom of their feet , the top half of feet don't do anything for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LadyCroft said:


> *Okay, this thread just got gross.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

^Heh well thats hardly gross , there was a pic of some nasty ass fungus/uncut nails feet or some shit on page 1 or 2 , and some asian chick with broken/backwards feet a couple pages ago , not to mention the very dirty pair of feet on that blonde chick someone posted before I posted that , thats the gross stuff imo!



TehJerichoFan said:


> So you get a boner every time you see a girl's feet??


Well no , thats like asking "So you get a boner every time you see a girls face?" , No. Its one of those things thats attractive but not like a literal turn-on switch


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Tony777 said:


> *Well no , thats like asking "So you get a boner every time you see a girls face?" , No. Its one of those things thats attractive but not like a literal turn-on switch*


This.

This right here is pretty disgusting







This right here, Pure sexiness.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

^Right , and just like the girl in the good videos face is attractive , her feet are attractive but it doesn't induce a boner like one guy had asked.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I found a good one for Tony and Its to get off on.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I find it weird for people who has a foot fetish but whatever floats your boat I guess.

I don't like touching other peoples feet. The only feet I'd touch is baby feet or my niece's feet and she's only 5 years old.


----------



## Justin Bieber (Dec 28, 2010)

Any sexy feet pics?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

This thread is dumb.


----------

